# Trek Madone Disc on the way?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sure sounds like it could be released soon:

Trek-Segafredo to use disc brake bikes in Paris-Roubaix and Grand Tours | Cyclingnews.com

Madone Disc Spotted - Weight Weenies


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> It sure sounds like it could be released soon:
> 
> Trek-Segafredo to use disc brake bikes in Paris-Roubaix and Grand Tours | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Madone Disc Spotted - Weight Weenies


Late June for the Madone Disc. Degenkolb et al will be on Domane Disc for P-R.


----------

